# We're Back!



## MMiz (Apr 13, 2014)

Due to a Denial of Service attack EMTLife has been down 12+ hours in the past week.  

There is a first time for everything, and this is the first time in ten  years that EMTLife has sustained an attack on this scale.

After many support tickets and a few behind the scenes changes we're back up.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Aprz (Apr 13, 2014)

I was wondering what was going on.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't even imagine why someone would bother DDoSing this place, was it a shared server issue?

Also, on a somewhat unrelated note, I'm assuming that the board uses OpenSSL for authentication...has it been patched?


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 16, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> ... Also, on a somewhat unrelated note, I'm assuming that the board uses OpenSSL for authentication...has it been patched?



EMTLife.com doesn't serve any SSL content so this site isn't open to attack.

With that said, members should change passwords occasionally anyway.


----------



## Drax (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm impressed script kiddies out there would DDoS these forums. It isn't like there is a close comparison anywhere else. Boredom? Staff here isn't abrasive enough to truly offend anyone in my opinion. That is wild.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 20, 2014)

Drax said:


> I'm impressed script kiddies out there would DDoS these forums. It isn't like there is a close comparison anywhere else.



Even after ten years, we're still pretty unique. You, the members, have made the community what it is today.



Drax said:


> Boredom? Staff here isn't abrasive enough to truly offend anyone in my opinion. That is wild.



We'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Drax (Apr 20, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Even after ten years, we're still pretty unique. You, the members, have made the community what it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll take that as a compliment.



I would rather be obvious. I'll just go ahead and tell you all you're doing an excellent job moderating these forums and providing advice. Thanks.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 20, 2014)

Drax said:


> I would rather be obvious. I'll just go ahead and tell you all you're doing an excellent job moderating these forums and providing advice. Thanks.



Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Apr 30, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> EMTLife.com doesn't serve any SSL content so this site isn't open to attack.



I love the irony in that sentence.  We don't serve secure content which means your information is MORE secure than if we did!


----------



## Chimpie (May 4, 2014)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I love the irony in that sentence.  We don't serve secure content which means your information is MORE secure than if we did!



HAHA.  Truth!

I guess I should have said that it wasn't open to the attack from the Heartbleed bug.


----------

